# Hinterrad steht schief drin



## CANIANER7.0 (19. April 2008)

Also, der eine oder andere ist schon im "Dies und das.." drüber gestolpert..

Mir ist seit einiger Zeit aufgefallen, dass mein Hinterrad immer schief eingespannt ist.

Hab heute erstmal n neues Schaltauge verbaut, um das schon mal als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen und mir dann die Sache genauer angeschaut.

Hatte eben das Bike so auf dem Kopf stehen, und das Rad eingabaut - ohne es aber mit dem Spanner zu fixieren. Und dann fiel mir auf, dass ich Spiel zwischen der Aufnahme am Rahmen und der Nabe habe. Unzwar nur auf der Seite, wo nicht das Schaltauge sitzt.

Siehe Foto:




Ich denke da darf kein Spiel drin sein?? Bei Canyon erreiche ich niemand.
Problem sehe ich darin, dass erstmal die Bremse hinten ständig leicht schleift und aber auch die auftretenden Kräfte auf Felge, Hinterbau wohl nicht gleich verteilt werden.

Was meint ihr denn?


----------



## Actec (19. April 2008)

ist es eine konusgelagerte nabe oder mit industrielagern?

ich tippe auf lagerspiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (19. April 2008)

Actec schrieb:


> ich tippe auf lagerspiel.



Nein, definitiv kein Lagerspiel.
Edit: Noch mal genauer: Das Spiel ist zwischen der Aufnahme (Halbschale?) und dem "die Schale füllenden Teil der Nabe". Kenn die genauen Begriffe nicht aber ich denke es ist verständlich.


----------



## AustRico (19. April 2008)

Hallo, ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du meinst aber wenn zwischen Achse und Ausfallende ein Spiel von 0.5-0.8mm ist, so ist das absolut in Ordnung.
Der Kraftschluss ensteht erst durch die Klemmung des Schnellspanners und nicht etwa durch die Auflage der Achse im Ausfallende.
Solltest du tatsächlich, so wie auf der Skizze dargestellt, den geschlossenen Schnellspanner bewegen können, so hat dieser viel zu wenig Spannung.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (19. April 2008)

AustRico schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du meinst aber wenn zwischen Achse und Ausfallende ein Spiel von 0.5-0.8mm ist, so ist das absolut in Ordnung.
> Der Kraftschluss ensteht erst durch die Klemmung des Schnellspanners und nicht etwa durch die Auflage der Achse im Ausfallende.
> Solltest du tatsächlich, so wie auf der Skizze dargestellt, den geschlossenen Schnellspanner bewegen können, so hat dieser viel zu wenig Spannung.



Ne, das is klar - Spanner war auf Foto nur zufällig geschlossen.

Eigentlich wäre das Spiel auch nicht soo das Problem. ABER es ist so, dass wenn ichs Rad normal einsetze - steht es automatisch schief drin. Beim Vorderrad ist es nicht so, da stelle ich das Bike "aufs Rad" - Schnellspanner zu und es passt. Ich muss also beim Hinterrad nachkorrigieren und es ist nicht gerade einfach bzw. selbstverständlich, dass man jedes Mal auf Anhieb die Stellung findet, wo das Rad gerade läuft. Da ich meine Räder sehr häuftig ein/ ausbaue (Auto), nervt es total.


----------



## timtim (19. April 2008)

glaub mir ,das rad ist nicht richtig an seinem platz (nicht tief genug),lies noch mal meine letzte .........probiers so,vlt funktionierts
tim²


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (19. April 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> glaub mir ,das rad ist nicht richtig an seinem platz (nicht tief genug),lies noch mal meine letzte >...sollte das rad weiterhin nicht grade sitzen probier mal bei auf dem kopf gestelltem rad (schnellspanner mal ganz raus),das schaltwerk nach hinten zu ziehen und dabei darauf zu achten ,ob die beiden achsstummel links und rechts überhaupt richtig in den ausfallenden sitzen.kommt vor das es dort recht eng ist und diese nicht freiwillig ihren sitz finden,dann hilfts den hinterbau etwas auseinanderzudrücken..<



Hab ich getan - Kette runter, Spanner raus und einfach das Rad "reinplumsen" lassen - Spanner drauf und angezogen. Es sitzt trotzdem etwas schief drin.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. April 2008)

Also ich mach den Schnellspanner immer noch mal auf, wenn das Rad wieder richtig rum steht und ich auf den Sattel drück.


----------



## Ronja (19. April 2008)

So wies auf dem Foto aussieht klemmt das HR mit dem schwarzen Teil und rutscht nicht richtig rein, die Stirnfläche (gezackt) sollte aber von innen am Rahmen anliegen und nicht mit in der Radaufnahme klemmen, vieleicht mal den Hinterbau kurz auseinanderziehen beim Einbau des HR?


----------



## timtim (19. April 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> So wies auf dem Foto aussieht klemmt das HR mit dem schwarzen Teil und rutscht nicht richtig rein, die Stirnfläche (gezackt) sollte aber von innen am Rahmen anliegen und nicht mit in der Radaufnahme klemmen, vieleicht mal den Hinterbau kurz auseinanderziehen beim Einbau des HR?



hab ich auch versucht ihm zu erklären,hm,er kapierts nicht
HINTERBAU auseinanderdrücken,rad mit schmackes bis anschlag rein/runterdrücken........


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (20. April 2008)

timtim schrieb:


> hab ich auch versucht ihm zu erklären,hm,er kapierts nicht
> HINTERBAU auseinanderdrücken,rad mit schmackes bis anschlag rein/runterdrücken........



Ihr dürft mich nicht für zu dumm halten. Irgendwo oben habe ich bereits versucht zu beschreiben, dass die Achse vollständig im Ausfallende drinnen steckt - auch ohne Schmackes. Da klemmt nix.

-> Achse an beiden Ausfallenden auf Anschlag: Rad schief
-> soll es gerade drin stehen -> Lücke auf nicht-Schaltauge-Seite.

Ich werde Montag Canyon anrufen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (20. April 2008)

Hey Canianer, nein ich halte Dich nicht für doof, ich habe die Situation nach dem Foto beurteilt und da klemmt eben das Schwarze Teil, wo nur das silberne rein dürfte. Wenn Du es so hast, dann könnte halt tatsächlicg der Hinterbau schief sein. Vieleicht hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, das mit einem anderen HR noch mal zu prüfen, ehe Du das Bike versendest.
Gruß Ronja


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (20. April 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> Hey Canianer, nein ich halte Dich nicht für doof, ich habe die Situation nach dem Foto beurteilt und da klemmt eben das Schwarze Teil, wo nur das silberne rein dürfte. Wenn Du es so hast, dann könnte halt tatsächlicg der Hinterbau schief sein. Vieleicht hast Du ja die Möglichkeit, das mit einem anderen HR noch mal zu prüfen, ehe Du das Bike versendest.
> Gruß Ronja



Schon ok, ist halt immer sone Sache mit der Kommunikation in Foren..

Versenden? Ultima Ratio!


----------



## Hot Wheels (20. April 2008)

Ich glaub das täuscht nur, man kann doch unmöglich
das "schwarze Teil"  zwischen das Ausfallende kloppen,
daß hat doch bestimmt 1cm mehr im Durchmesser als 
das "silberne Teil". 
Wenn man  das schafft ist Ausfallende auf jeden Fall kaputt.

Ich denkmal du hast da einfach ein bißchen viel Spiel, liegt
aber eventuell noch in den Toleranzen.
Ich kenn das mehr von meiner Gabel, da schleift sogar die 
Scheibe am Bremssattel, wenn man einfach so den Spanner 
zumacht.  Ich muß da immer  das Rad in die Gegenrichtung
belasten damit es nicht schief reinkommt.


----------



## moe69 (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

ich habe seit neuestem auch das Problem, dass mein Hinterrad schief steht. Es ist mir aufgefallen, als der Reifen plötzlich an der Kettenstrebe geschliffen hat.
Ich habe nun schon ca. 5 Forenbeiträge durchgelesen, aber mein es hat nicht wirklich etwas gebracht.

Das Problem ist, wenn ich das Rad komplett reinfallen lasse, sitzt es schon schief drin. (Mit Schief meine ich, es läuft nicht in einer Flucht mit Rahmen und Vorderrad, sonder etwas schräg). Ich kann es aber so drücken, dass es wieder "gerade" läuft. Nur leider löst es sich nach ein paar 100 Meter fahren wieder und rutscht zurück in die "schiefe" Position.

Was ich komisch daran finde ist, dass ich das Rad überhaupt bewegen kann, wenn der Schnellspanner locker ist. Auf der Scheibenbremsenseite kann ich es nicht hin und her bewegen, aber auf der Kassettenseite schon. Ist das normal? Auf der Kassettenseite hab ich ja nicht so eine breite "Achse". Deshalb hat das soviel Spiel. Da ist ja nur die dünne Schnellspannerstänge und die Feder, die in dieser Einkerbung drin ist. Und deshalb kann ich das alles auf der einen Seite hin und her bewegen, wodurch diese Schräglage entsteht. Wenn ich das also so auszentriere, dass es gerade ist, und ich dann den Schnellspanner schliesse hält es auch. Aber wie gesagt, nach ein paar 100m ist wieder alles schepp.
Auch bekomme ich den Schnellspanner nicht wirklich 100% fest, so wie es mir scheint. Ich kann ihn ganz gut zudrücken, es braucht aber kein schmackes. Ist das vielleicht das eigentlich Problem, dass der Schnellspanner nicht mehr genugt Kraft hat, um das Rad in der Position zu halten?

Zusammenfassung:
- Ist das Spiel von Schnellspanner mit der Feder normal? Auf der anderen seite ist der Schnellspanner dicker und ich kann nichts bewegen.
- Oder muss der Schnellspanner einfach fester zugezogen werden (was nicht mehr geht)

mfg Jan


----------



## vegavoodooking (2. September 2011)

moe69 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ich habe seit neuestem auch das Problem, dass mein Hinterrad schief steht. Es ist mir aufgefallen, als der Reifen plötzlich an der Kettenstrebe geschliffen hat.
> Ich habe nun schon ca. 5 Forenbeiträge durchgelesen, aber mein es hat nicht wirklich etwas gebracht.
> ...



hallo Jan, was du da beschreibst habe ich heute bei meinem MTB ebenfalls festgestellt und mich darüber gewundert. Hast du schon eine Lösung gefunden? Ich denke ich werde mich nach einer kleinen Metall-Übersteckhülse auf die Schnellspannachse stecken, um auf der Kettenseite 0,5-1mm Spaltunterlegung zu bekommen. Vielleicht muss ich auch nur mal die Federn erneuern.. ich werde mir das nochmal im Detail genau betrachten.
Gruß Volker


----------

